# Z-Com LANEscape/APDL-325 PCMCIA WiFi

## xororand

I'm having trouble getting a "Z-Com LANEscape/APDL-325" PCMCIA WiFi-Card" to work. So far, pccardctl lists the card but it doesn't seem to be bound to any driver - which should be hostap_cs in this case. Here's some output by pccardctl:

```
~ $ pccardctl ident

Socket 0:

  product info: "Z-Com", "LANEscape/APDL-325", "", ""

  manfid: 0xd601, 0x0006

  function: 6 (network)

~ $ pccardctl info

PRODID_1="Z-Com"

PRODID_2="LANEscape/APDL-325"

PRODID_3=""

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=d601,0006

FUNCID=6

~ $ pccardctl status

Socket 0:

  5.0V 16-bit PC Card

  Subdevice 0 (function 0) [unbound]

```

I have already tried to add the card to /etc/pcmcia/config.opts, so that it would be bound to hostap_cs:

```
card "Z-Com LANEscape/APDL-325"

        version "Z-Com", "LANEscape/APDL-325"

        bind "hostap_cs"

        manfid 0xd601, 0x0006
```

Loading the hostap_cs module (from vanilla kernel 2.6.21) seems to work fine though the card is not recognized as it seems.

Perhaps it's a firmware problem?

I'd appreciate any help.

----------

